# Talbot Express cab heater.



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Didn't use mine for first 2 years, as it smelled of burning a couple of times. I'm a hot-blooded bit of work!! Finally asked the garage to look at it. They said I could cough up for a new one now, or wait until it's motor conks out - whilst assuring me it won't cremate the van.

Anyway, when I got it back it had developed a scream (on the fan?) like a pair of Tom cats under a car. The plot thickens..... being brass monkey a couple of weeks ago, I tried it out very cautiously. And it's working - with no scorching smell.

However, it has always had a loud 'flicking' sound emanating from somewhere in the middle of the dash. It sounds as if a large thick leaf is being blown about. Not sure what is in there and if it could be a flexible fan blade. It's not regular though. Starts with the fan and seems to 'dance about'. 

Before I go for (expensive) new heater/motor/fan etc., anybody got a clue? I can do very simple things but worry if I undo screws in case they have couplings at the back that fall out into black hole!

I know, I know, buy a new van......but I'm a bit in love with the old bathtub.


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Varby

I have the same problem with mine. It was working perfectly for about a year then one day when I turned it on it started smelling of burning and making a load knocking sound. 

Turned it off quick and phoned my mechanic friends across the road. He told me to undo all the screws and clean out the heater fan motor (located under the dash behind the gear stick). Said that it was probably full up with leaves and dust.

Had a go and started dismantling unit casing but then decided that it was too fiddly to access all the screws so stopped and have left it ever since. I do still use the heater to demist the windows (don't seem to have a problem with frost on the windscreen because of the cab overhang). I put up with the noise which is okay every now and again - heater still works but it is noisy. Burning smell has gone.

If I was going to need a new heater I'd buy a second hand one off ebay or delfins.

Whatever you do don't buy a new van cause your fan heater isn't working 8O 8O.

Julie


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you for the detailed reply. I will definitely go on a Mousehunt in the warmer weather now that I know about it getting leaves and dust into it. A leaf is what it sounds like. Mind you, it could be one of the previous owners pension book!

Or even their teeth. :lol: 

Off to R&M again tomorrow to get my gas gauge fitted. It better not snow.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

vardy said:


> I know, I know, buy a new van......but I'm a bit in love with the old bathtub.


Don't you knock the Talbot Express. One of the best machines around. We had one at 20 year old and sound as a bell. They are a real workhorse that will go on for ever - albeit not very rapidly :lol: 
Patrick


----------

